# Quality.



## jim285pro (Sep 3, 2020)

Got a call for leak in ceiling. Lady wanted to Descale her tankless since it been a couple years since the last company did it.... This was from supposedly one of the best in town according to google and angies list. They were so proud they put their sticker on it. SMH. Leak was from 3/4 PVC condensate coupling that wasnt even glued, which was surprising since they left their glue and cut pieces of pipe next to it. I didnt include the pictures of the all the debris they left in her attic. I was there half a day fixing other stuff but will get back soon to redo this mess. Felt bad for the lady really, shes really nice and trusting.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

jim285pro said:


> View attachment 121686
> 
> 
> View attachment 121688
> ...


Pisses me off when I come across customers who get screwed over. Today’s job was the same way for me.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG. Makes me want to go out and destroy something. Should be criminal penalties, and for sure, small claims court would be the way, but, what a pain/waste.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

breplum said:


> OMG. Makes me want to go out and destroy something. Should be criminal penalties, and for sure, small claims court would be the way, but, what a pain/waste.


Sarcasm much? I’m from New England. Second language. In this case in my current area this claim would be original contractor, not owner insurance depending on each contract.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

All crap aside, if they had not messed this job up, you wouldn’t be fixing it.. more $$$ for you.
Look at it as yin/yan..

Like the girl in high school who refused to sleep with you, Then you found out she had an STD..


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I can’t believe they installed that water heater sideways


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Rotflmao!!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Sarcasm much? I’m from New England. Second language. In this case in my current area this claim would be original contractor, not owner insurance depending on each contract.


I don't think he's being sarcastic. At the least I'd loosen the guy's valve stem core.


I just hope she hadn't paid the bill in total yet.


.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I don't think he's being sarcastic. At the least I'd loosen the guy's valve stem core.
> 
> 
> I just hope she hadn't paid the bill in total yet.
> ...


San Fran. Could be antifa or blm. You might be right.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> All crap aside, if they had not messed this job up, you wouldn’t be fixing it.. more $$$ for you.
> Look at it as yin/yan..



Yes Absolutely, 

Hacking... I'm loving it!

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/winners-65210/index238/#post1249806


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Yes Absolutely,
> 
> Hacking... I'm loving it!
> 
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/winners-65210/index238/#post1249806


In my defense, I’ve never worked in Canada!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> In my defense, I’ve never worked in Canada!


Explain that one??


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Explain that one??


Sarcasm.:devil3:


----------

